# How GPU-z reads the temperatures



## Sunman (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry for this dummy question but does any one knows how the GPU-Z reads the temperature from the V-Cards (I ask for Sapphire Vapor-X hd 5770)? Is it reads the temperature reported by the GPU itself (if this is possible as with the CPU readings) or some external element on the PCB board reports the temps?
I asked since I added an external fan to blow my V-card and since then the temps dropped ~10C (from 90 to 82 C) on my HD 5770 after 10 min in furmark. I am worried since if an external component on the board reports the temps its possible that I actually "cheat" my card about the "correct" temps resulting in over heating (due to lowered fan). Thank a lot!


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2010)

the 3 gpu temps #1..#3 are physical locations inside the silicon die


----------



## Sunman (Feb 23, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> the 3 gpu temps #1..#3 are physical locations inside the silicon die



Thanks a lot. But I do not see this GPU temp #1 .. #3 (just a single GPU Temp) report for my HD 5770? Actually the report from the GPU-Z for the sensors tab is very short for 5770 (I suspect due to lack of hardware compared to 58xx) I am not sure that the Temp I see is the one you reference into your reply? Later tonight I can post a screen shot if you are interested.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2010)

ah found a bug where the additional readings would only show on "cypress" gpus


----------



## Sunman (Feb 23, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> ah found a bug where the additional readings would only show on "cypress" gpus



hehe - happy to help into improving the GPU-Z  Will wait for the next version


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 23, 2010)

try the attached build


----------



## Sunman (Feb 23, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> try the attached build



thanks - the 3 GPU temps are now visible.


----------

